# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Tutorial Weblogic Fr

## keub51

Bonjour,

Je cherche un tutorial simple en *franais* sur le fonctionnement de cet environnement un peu  part qu'est weblogic workshop. Notamment je cherche plus prcisment des informations sur ces tags netui :



```
<netui:form action="voirVisuel">
```

Il en existe des dizaines mais j'aurais voulu en apprendre plus sur la fonctionnalit de chacun. 

_PS : j'ai dj chercher sur notre plus fidle moteur de recherche et sur ce forum mais je n'ai rien trouv de bien interrssant correpondant a ce que je cherche. 
_

----------


## keub51

up

----------

